# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  ايميلات مضحكة........

## عُبادة

أولا: المقاطعة: 









قاطع المنتجاتالأمريكية لأنها تدعم إسرائيل. 

قاطع المنتجاتالبريطانية لأنها تدعم أمريكا. 

قاطع المنتجاتالدنماركية عشان الكاريكاتير. 

قاطع المنتجاتالهولندية عشان الفلم. 

قاطع المنتجاتالألمانية لأنها جنب الدول السابق ذكرها. 

و بالنهاية كلالناس ببعثوا الايمالات لبعض من لاب توب كل البرامج الي فيه أمريكية، و هم قاعدينفي ستاربكس بعد ما اتعشوا في كنتاكي و معاهم "تيك أوي" منماكدونلدز. 



ثانيا: الصحة: 

لا تشرب بيبسي لأنهيحتوي على مواد تنظيف و عصارة خنزير. 

لا تشرب ريد بوللأنه يسبب عقم.. 

لا تستعمل مزيلالعرق و لا الشامبو و لا الصابون لأنه يسبب سرطان. 

لا تأكل لحم البقرلأنه يسبب جنون البقر. 

لا تأكل دجاج بسببانفلونزا الطيور 

لا تأكل سمك بسببالمد الأحمر 

لا تأكل خضار و لافواكه لأنها كلها هرمونات 

لا تشرب ماء لأنهمعالج بالكلور 

لا تأكل معلباتلأنها تحتوي على مواد حافظة 

لا تشرب عصير طبيعيلأنه يأتي على شكل عصارة مركزة 

لا تشرب عصير غيرطبيعي لأنه كله ألوان 

طيب يعني آكلهوا؟!!! ..... لأ طبعا لأنه الهوا ملوث بعوادم السيارات والمصانع. 



و اذا خالفتالنواهي السابقة كلها، دخلنا على العادات: 

لا تشرب ماء بعدالأكل. 

لا تنام و لا تمشيو لا تقعد بعد الأكل. 

لا تدخن و لا تشربشاي و لا قهوة بعد الأكل 



أحسن شي .... انكتاكل و تنتحر!!!!!! 

لا تخلي الماء فيالثلاجة داخل علب بلاستك لأنه مسرطنة 

و لا تخلي في زجاج لأنه ممكن ينكسر بدون ما تعرف و تشربه و تموت. 

و لا تخليه برةالثلاجة لأنه ممكن يتلوث. 

و لا تشرب منالحنفية لأنها مش نظيفة 

و لا تشرب مية صحةلأنها معبئة من الحنفية أو مكررة و فيها مواد مسرطنة. 



لا تتكلم عالموبايلبدون سماعة عشان الموجات تقتل خلايا المخ 

و لا تتكلم عن طريقالسماعة عشان الكهربا الساكنة 

و لا تتكلم عن طريقالبلوتوث عشان الموجات برضو تقتل خلايا المخ. 

(يعني كل العالمالي عايشين هالأيام عايشين بدون مخ) 



لا تخلي الهوا يدورفي السيارة لما تشغل التكييف لأنه يتلوث من التنفس. 

و لا تخلي الهوايجي من بره لأنه ملوث. 

لا تعبي بنزينالصبح عشان الكثافة عالية 

و لا تعبي في الليلعشان الكثافة واطية 

و اشرب خل عشانيحرق الدهون .... و لا تشرب خل عشان يسبب قرحة 

و اطلع في الشمسعشان فيتامين "د" .... و لا تطلع في الشمس عشان الأوزون. 





ثالثا: الدين: 

ابعث هذا الايميللجميع من عندك وتكسب 258649735 حسنة .... 

(لأنه الي باعثالايميل مكشوف عنه الحجاب) 



حارس قبر الرسول(صلى الله علية و سلم) حلم انه الرسول (صلى الله علية و سلم) قاله انه لازم يبعثالرسالة. 

و يجيلك ايميلمكتوب في أوله قسم انك تبعث الايميل لكل الي تعرفهم و بعدين يذكرك انكأقسمت. 

(ماسك عليكممسك) 



و ايميل فيه الجملةالحلوة اللطيفة (اذا لم تبعث الايميل فانت لا تستحق أجره) 

و ايميل يقولكأحاديث كاذبة و اذا ما بعثتها فأنت مقصر 



و ايميل يقولك "دعاء مرة واحدة في العمر" (يعني ادعيه و افجر؟( 







و ايميل يقولك "دعاء من دعاه حققت له 100 أمنية" (مصباح سحري مش دعاء( 

و بعدين فتوىالرضاعة 

و فتوى تحريم "البوكيمون" 

و فتوى تحريم "البلايستيشن" 

و أحلا فتوى فيهم ............ فتوى قتل "ميكي ماوس" 



يعني أحسن حل .... 

انه الواحد لا ياكلو لا يشرب و لا يتنفس 

ولا يتكلم علىالتلفون و لا يطلع من البيت و بس يقعد يبعث ايميلات .... 



ملاحظة: اذا بعثتالايميل هاذا لكل الي عندك 

راح يطلعلك جنيسويسري راكب بنتلي، 

و اذا ما بعثته راحأطلعلك أنا كل يوم في المنام 
واقولك "ليش ليشليش ليش" للصبح

----------


## حمص وفلافل

والله يا شطناوي معك حق لازم نوكل هوا ونقعد ونسكت

----------

